# Permanent Tool Box mounting



## TonyH (May 18, 2011)

New to the tractor world. I'm thinking that it would be a good idea to mount a tool box somewhere on the tractor. Storage for a pair of gloves, a few feet of chain, hammer pliers tan lotion, bug spray, whatever. But it needs to be away from the Loader and the rear hitch. Anyone find the sweet spot to mount one that store what you want and doesn't get in the way?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I install ammo box between ROPS behind seat,than install chain bar....works well for my needs.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

This was my way of solving the same problem, hope it helps. Bye http://www.tractorforum.com/f209/my-cut-storage-problem-solved-19527/


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

I carry a hammer & big screwdriver/pry bar in a bracket beside the seat on my JD 790, some tools in an ammo box clamped to the loader frame, chain & clevis in a box on the bottom of the grille guard & a pry bar in the cross-tube of the loader (sealed with rubber expansion plugs).


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

All pretty good ideas!


----------

